# Avengers



## dpeters11

We saw this today, in one word, awesome. Action and also at times hilarious. It is definitely not needed to see it in 3D. I did not.

For those that haven't seen some of the previous films, I would at least see the Iron Man films and Thor before seeing this one.


----------



## Garyunc

Captain America would work as well if you want a pre Avengers movie. 

But I agree with the OP. Great movie.


----------



## trh

Yes, excellent movie. We saw it in 3D, but only because the other shows were already sold out. I think it runs about 2:20, but it didn't seem like that at all (although my bladder was screaming by the end).


----------



## dpeters11

"Garyunc" said:


> Captain America would work as well if you want a pre Avengers movie.
> 
> But I agree with the OP. Great movie.


True, but less important from a plot point. Thor is more important to see than Iron Man, but those should not be missed.

And did the two of you stay for the second credit scene at the very end?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Excelent film...

And I would put the Thor movie very much as a must see before going.
The others would be good, but can be watched later.

As for the 2nd credit... We didn't, we saw the first and thought that was it.
Seen it on YouTube though.


----------



## Chris Blount

Great movie. Yes, Thor is a must see before seeing the Avengers. Pretty much tells you the background of the villain. 

I think us and few others in the theater understood what the after credit scene was about (when they are all sitting around eating). Funny stuff.

I saw it in 3D and agree that non-3D is just fine but the 3D is mostly subtle and IMHO adds to the experience. Not much "in your face" stuff which is good.


----------



## Wire Nut

Watched most of this yesterday, missed quite a bit, never eating at Roberto's on movie night again. Missed about the last 30 minutes, long enough to see the Hulk's amazing smackdown on Loki and a wicked sucker punch 
Going to the matinee on a solid stomach sometime this week.


----------



## SayWhat?

No Steed, No Peel, not The Avengers.


----------



## dpeters11

I pretty much avoid 3D after I saw Tron. Especially when it's post production. Just not comfortable for me and not worth the price.

And it is The Avengers, just not those Avengers.


----------



## dmspen

Interesting. Avengers was on TV before The Avengers was a comic. That would be a huge lawsuit today.


----------



## coldsteel

Wire Nut said:


> Watched most of this yesterday, missed quite a bit, never eating at Roberto's on movie night again. Missed about the last 30 minutes, long enough to see the Hulk's amazing smackdown on Loki and a wicked sucker punch
> Going to the matinee on a solid stomach sometime this week.


'Puny God...'


----------



## coldsteel

SayWhat? said:


> No Steed, No Peel, not The Avengers.


The remake with Fiennes and Thurman was horrific.


----------



## dettxw

Saw all of the lead-in movies and went with the guys from work on Friday afternoon. 
We went to the 2D version in the Moore Warren Theater (Balcony with sit down food and bar service, very cool).
Pretty good movie, the humor was a nice touch. Must have been hard to write and find equivalent things for the various characters (with such different abilities) to do. 
So why did Thor stop trying to slow the invasion through the portal and end up back down on the street fighting individuals? My archery enthusiast cubemate loved the arrow bending around the bow shot but then had a critique of improper Hollywood arrow shooting technique - sometimes Hawkeye gripped the arrow properly when shooting and others like he had a 5-pound-pull toy bow.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Fans-Line-Up-To-See-'Avengers'---Wendy-Burch-reports



~Alan


----------



## jeffshoaf

Hopefully, this will get Joss Whedon back in good graces with the powers that be in Hollywood and we'll get more movies and TV series from him - haven't heard much from him since Dollhouse and Firefly and Serenity all died early. He co-wrote the story, wrote the script, and directed the Avengers. I think he's one of the best in the business in developing character interaction.


----------



## dpeters11

I'm wondering if maybe he should do something like an HBO series.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

dpeters11 said:


> I'm wondering if maybe he should do something like an HBO series.


That's a good thought. It wouldn't have to be all adult nudie cursing either... just solid and interesting, and the kind of audience he develops will probably be big enough to sustain an HBO-type show where a typical network might cancel for low ratings.


----------



## dpeters11

Exactly. At one point I'd have possibly suggested Sci-Fi, but it would have been more difficult to handle the production costs, and after the switch to Syfy and the moving away from Science Fiction programming, it's not a clear fit.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

For a change...we decided to go to the conventional theater and catch this flick.

It was pretty good and had plenty of action and special effects of course.

Seeing the group of Avenger members was pretty entertaining, each bringing their own flair. Some humor laced throughout was also a welcome treat.

All in all - a "B" rating from our vantage point.


----------



## steinmeg

dpeters11 said:


> We saw this today, in one word, awesome. Action and also at times hilarious. It is definitely not needed to see it in 3D. I did not.
> 
> For those that haven't seen some of the previous films, I would at least see the Iron Man films and Thor before seeing this one.


What does this have to do with DBS????


----------



## hdtvfan0001

steinmeg said:


> What does this have to do with DBS????


It's in a Movies Thread...so it this would be the right place to discuss it...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

DBSTalk is about more than just DBS. It is primarily about DBS... but we do have many sub-forums available to discuss other things.

Now, back to the Avengers...


----------



## SayWhat?

And I'm sure it will be all over DBS channels/networks in a few weeks.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

SayWhat? said:


> And I'm sure it will be all over DBS channels/networks in a few weeks.


True... and that's when I will see it for the first time. I swore off movie theaters years ago... so I wait for it to hit Dish Network OR a movie like this plan on buying the Blu-ray release week if I can.


----------



## armophob

Stewart Vernon said:


> True... and that's when I will see it for the first time. I swore off movie theaters years ago... so I wait for it to hit Dish Network OR a movie like this plan on buying the Blu-ray release week if I can.


I'm with you. I went to an Imax (a real one, not a LieMax) theater for the spectacle to see Avatar. But the last one I saw in a theater before that was Independence Day.


----------



## dpeters11

Didn't really want to start a new thread on this. Joss Whedon is confirmed for Avengers 2, along with his return to TV.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...edon-Signs-on-for-Avengers-2-Marvel-TV-Series


----------



## HinterXGames

Hands down, the best comic book movie made to this day. Marvel being bought by Disney was the best thing that ever happened, as Disney is smart enough to give them the money and leave them alone.
--
They have shown that you can make comic book movies that are true to the comic and still get a casual audience. I can't wait till they get the rights back for Spiderman and Xmen.
--
WB could take a note. Their going to apparently try and do JLA, but in reverse, which is a horrific, terrible idea. Marvel has laid the blueprint for how you do a team movie. Continuity, same actors, fantastic storytelling and no character was left behind. We got to spend individual movies getting to know the characters, and not waste any time in the team movie to do so.
--
Marvel has also said they will not break continuity, even after actors leave. The story contiunity will remain, no reboots, just new actors. Thank god.


----------



## dpeters11

When I heard Disney bought Star Wars, I was worried until I remembered Avengers.


----------



## HinterXGames

Lucas would still be tabbed to write any new Stars Wars movies though wouldn't he?


----------



## djlong

No. Lucas has quite publicly stated that he's done with Star Wars and that it's time for a new generation of writers to take over that franchise. Although he (Lucas) will still be a creative consultant, Kathleen Kennedy will be in charge of the franchise.


----------



## HinterXGames

Hrm, never heard of her. Has she done anything that might be more well known? The problem is, i thinka t this point, it's going to be hard to get people to buy into a new Star Wars dogma. Though, I do understand both Ford and Fisher have said they would gladly be in a new movie, which could be helpful in a transition and woudl work, as it would take place after the last of the original ones.


----------



## BubblePuppy

HinterXGames said:


> Hrm, never heard of her. Has she done anything that might be more well known? The problem is, i thinka t this point, it's going to be hard to get people to buy into a new Star Wars dogma. Though, I do understand both Ford and Fisher have said they would gladly be in a new movie, which could be helpful in a transition and woudl work, as it would take place after the last of the original ones.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kathleen_Kennedy_(film_producer)


----------



## Tom Robertson

HinterXGames said:


> Hrm, never heard of her. Has she done anything that might be more well known? The problem is, i thinka t this point, it's going to be hard to get people to buy into a new Star Wars dogma. Though, I do understand both Ford and Fisher have said they would gladly be in a new movie, which could be helpful in a transition and woudl work, as it would take place after the last of the original ones.


Kathleen Kennedy has been a major producer for quite some time, working closely with her husband Frank Marshall and Steven Spielberg. She ran Amblin for Spielberg, then her own company, now for Lucas.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## HinterXGames

Ah, okay, seems in good hands then! Thanks! *ponder* Wasn't Amblin the company that did Spielburg's early movies? Like ET, etc, before he started Dreamworks (Well, helped start it)


----------



## Cyber36

HinterXGames said:


> Ah, okay, seems in good hands then! Thanks! *ponder* Wasn't Amblin the company that did Spielburg's early movies? Like ET, etc, before he started Dreamworks (Well, helped start it)


 Yup.........


----------



## kirko

dpeters11 said:


> We saw this today, in one word, awesome. Action and also at times hilarious. It is definitely not needed to see it in 3D. I did not.
> 
> For those that haven't seen some of the previous films, I would at least see the Iron Man films and Thor before seeing this one.


I can agree completely with your entire post.


----------



## djlong

I'd put Captain America in there as well. The "Hulk" movies are unnecessary, though.


----------

